# The season that could have been...



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Phoenix Suns are not going to the playoffs.






Or atleast struggle immensely to get that 8th spot.

We always had a problem in the middle, now we have problems. Now banger at all, and obviously against West teams a "banger" is really significant.

But thats not it, *what else is wrong with suns?*. As much as I think its the system that the coaching staff implemented that is restricting our young stars from reaching their potential or is it the stars themselves that we have a problem with.

Suns are arguably the league's most atheletic young group of stars, but it seems that no one is playing with the enthusiasm or excitement that made suns a good team last year. Is it the lack of motivation? If you factor that in with the wrong "system" of offense and injuries... you get a team with wasted talents.

I seriously think that our players are totally lacking in motivation, or hunger anyways. Last year we had a goal to meet and for everyone expected suns to crash and burn... I think that made the players stand up and take notice. This season, I dont see that. I have not seen the whole team play consistent, but you can tell that the potential is there. When motivated, we see suns give very good teams a run for their money, but as of late, that motivation is lacking. No one is clicking... and as stated before.. you factor in the injuries and the coaching dilemmas... you get a bad team.. that should be approaching their prime.


Any thoughts on the season so far?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I agree with the lack of fire thing. After the first preseason game, I criticized FJ for knocking the Suns' lack of passion.. he said something to the effect that they were going to be killed this year because after last season they think that everything was going to just happen for them, instead of making it happen themselves.. Turns out he was right.. oh well.

We're just not playing very good defense, we're also 25th in the NBA in rebounding. This season has been really disappointing so far, but I still think we're going to turn it around and make the playoffs, as a 7th or 8th seed. If not, maybe we can get the Pavel dude .


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I would rather get Dwight Howard or Emeka Okafor if we are going big rather than waiting another 3 years for another big ugly injury prone Russian.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Maybe, but those guys will both play power forward.. The only real center prospects are Pavel and Kosta that I know of. And they are both gigantic, especially Pavel.. what is his injury history, anyways?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He has bum ankles.

I would have no problem starting Okafor and Amare in the frontcourt.

Olajuwon was undersized too and it didn't matter any.

The Suns don't necessarily need a center. We have 3 decent ones we are desperatly lacking someone who is capable of playing PF when Amare is down.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Dream was a lot bigger than Howard or Okafor, but.. we do have 3 pretty decent centers.. if there's any possible way to get Okafor, it'd be great. I think he'd be perfect for this team. Howard might have more upside but Okafor would certainly help on the glass and our interior defense..


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The lack of Fire comes from that stupid Bo Outlaw trade I new once that trade happened the season wouldnt be good.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I admit, Bo Outlaw was an important factor coming off the bench. He was the energizer off the bench. 

It was a good 3 quarter run for suns against kings tonite. But the lack of killer instinct from suns players is really worrying...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

They just aren't a good TEAM right now. They have 2 hypertalented players at or approaching their prime (Marbury, Marion), lots of young, inexperienced talent (Barbosa, JJ, Casey, Zarko, even Amare), a makeshift, untalented group of post players (Voskuhl, Williams, White, Archibald), last and CERTAINLY least the grossly overpaid, injured has-beens (Penny, Googs). I think that Penny and Googs are the real problems. They are making tons of money for doing nothing (especially Googs.) Until they clear their salaries, they are almost dead weight. 

However, upside is the word here, and the Suns have plenty of it. Amare can play in this league and seems to be improving this year, which is scary. JJ is getting better, and has enormous potential, if he can grasp it. Zarko is the perfect 6th man, eventually coming off the bench to play all frontcourt positions, a la Cliff Robinson. However, until Penny and Googs are gone, I think this team will be at a psychological disadvantage. You have to wonder how much the team thinks they can win with those 2 guys eating up so much cash, but contributing so little.

They also need to address the post in the 2004 draft. They have a solid starting 4 (Marbury, JJ, Marion, Amare). If they had an above-average center, they could seriously contend. Go big in the draft! I think David Harrison or Paul Davis would look good in that orange uni  Hell, if they keep playing they way they are, we might have an Okafor swatting shots, wearing a PHX jersey next year. Ooh man, what a great lineup that would be


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't worry guys, we'll bounce back.

Our top 3 is as good as anyones in Marbury, Marion and Stoudemire. We need the 2nd tier players like JJ, Voskuhl, White and Kasey to lift.

A gutsy win against Seattle today, hopefully more to come!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I believe we will. I hope they can recapture the passion from last year. 

That was a good win over Seattle. Loved the call for the alley-oop in OT. We're still getting killed on the boards, and probably will till Amare is healthy.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Good post RebelSun. I think everyone expected us to be a great team this year, and though it has been a huge disappointment so far, our main guys are 26, 25, and 21, and all signed at least till 2007.. even though we could be playing so much better now, to me our future still looks better than almost everyone elses.. And I agree with the Okafor thing.. him, Marion, and Amare would probably be the second best shot-blocking frontcourt in the NBA..


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

If Amare can make an impact when he returns, I still think we will make the playoffs. 

It doesn't help that we're in a super competitive conference though.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, suns still has little hope, we will rely heavily on sonics, nuggets, blazers, clippers, memphis and warriors to run into a few losing streaks as well suns winning 4-5 games in a row.


marbury is becomming a "true" point guard as of late, he is dishing the ball more and more... he would be averaging 10+ assists if the rest of suns players can hit that midrange consistently.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I really thought you guys were gonna contend for the 5th or 6th playoff spot in the West this year, I'm really surprised by the peformance so far. I mean I know losing Amare hurt a lot but even before that things were less than stellar. I think Zarko will eventually be a top guy for you though, I wish he hadn't gotten injured, he is very talented and just needs to learn the NBA game. I think he could break out next season like Jiri Welsch is in Boston this year. If you do somehow end up getting a top draft pick (unlikely because even if you finished last in the West there are some REALLY SUCKY East teams vying for those picks) I would hope you'd grab Howard or Okafor or Splitter. Any of those guys added to your roster and you could be headed to the promissed land


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

2 wins in a row. Good game by Marbury, scoring 40 points.

I think if Marbury can play inspired, he will somehow inspire the rest of the team to step it up. But it might be more successful when our PFs comeback from injuries.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> 2 wins in a row. Good game by Marbury, scoring 40 points.
> 
> I think if Marbury can play inspired, he will somehow inspire the rest of the team to step it up. But it might be more successful when our PFs comeback from injuries.


Agree.

I know we have a *long* way to go, but 2 wins in a row is satisfying.

Marbury is brilliant. Top 10 player in the NBA. Marion not far behind.

And with Amare returning soon, the mighty Suns will bounce back!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Did you see Marbury's 33 footer? He had 4 seconds left on the shot clock but just decided to jack it up. Man that was sweet. He was amazing that game, one of the best individual performances of the season all around.

I agree Matrix, with Shawn back on his A-game and Amare coming back, we're going to be a dangerous team..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Those 35ft jumpers from Marbury aren't surprising anymore. We have seen many of those from him already and he drills them with ease.

I think last season he had about 3 30+ jumpers against Gary Payton in Milwaukee.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

well my theory is, Marion has been playing like a superstar lately because of the emergence of Amare missing. When Amare is playing, Marion doesnt feel the need to play in the level he currently he is playing on.

But if any one can inspire the suns team to rally, it would be Marbury and Marion. Those two should play like they are playing right now and when Amare comes back he can focus on inside presense and hopefully suns have enough to rally to make that elusive top 8 in the west.


----------

